# vive Roland Garros 2005



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Mai 2005)

rolland garros a commencé .. j'adore ,je suis fan .. vive le tennis ..

bon ben techniquement parlant pour gasquet c'est bof hein ?
nadal qualifié et moya aussi .. plus que safin et mes favori seront au second tour ...

j'adore le tennis .. j'adore rollansd garros
par contre j'aime pas nelson monfort et sa gueule de benêt ... 
ps : j'ai ecrit couleur terre battue ..


----------



## duracel (23 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ps : j'ai ecrit couleur terre battue ..



trop classe.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ps : j'ai ecrit couleur terre battue ..



*C'est aussi, la couleur Finn Atlas©*


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

Les tennisman ne se droguent pas, aucun intérêt, c'est pas du sport.


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2005)

etrange cette idée de donner des numeros aux aviateurs.


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ps : j'ai ecrit couleur terre battue ..



Ouf, j'ai eu peur. Je croyais que c'était couleur caca    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les tennisman ne se droguent pas, aucun intérêt, c'est pas du sport.



*Bé, disons que s'ils viennent à la porte d'Auteuil en vélo*
...y'a p't'être une chance


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est aussi, la couleur Finn Atlas©*



Ah non, Finn, c'est Dark Orange, pas Orange


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mai 2005)

Du même tonneau, il y a 2 trucs que j'exécre presque autant que le tennis : le foot et la formule 1...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

héhéhé  moi j'aime les 3  mais surtout les mecs qui courent après leurs cachets  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Du même tonneau, il y a 2 trucs que j'exécre presque autant que le tennis : le foot et la formule 1...



Bah ! Les goûts et les couleurs ... Moi, j'exècre le foot, mais j'aime bien le tennis, et je suis accro de F1, il faut de tout pour faire un monde. Regardes Sonny Boy, il déteste les gens, on ne va quand même pas tous se suicider rien que pour lui faire plaisir, non ?  :rateau:


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Regardes Sonny Boy, il déteste les gens, on ne va quand même pas tous se suicider rien que pour lui faire plaisir, non ?  :rateau:




Pourquoi pas ? Juste 5 minutes, histoire d'essayer, et vous revenez après...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (24 Mai 2005)

moi aussi j'aime bien les 3 :
la F1 quand on a un peu de surprise .. monaco c'était pas mal ..
le foot seulement en international ou un match de Marseille ...(ben oui faut bien soutenir sa ville .. ) 
le tennis , rolland garros uniquement car les couleur sont plus joli ...

aujourd"hui, deux match a suivre, monfils et safin ... go go go

le tennis c'est bien


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Du même tonneau, il y a 2 trucs que j'exécre presque autant que le tennis : le foot et la formule 1...




Moi, c'est le ping-pong.


----------



## duracel (24 Mai 2005)

Le sport en chambre.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

tout les sports sont beaux lorsqu'on les aiment...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

Pas besoin d'être amoureux pour coucher...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

pour moi si   :love: surtout avec des tennis womens  :love:


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2005)

On s'éloigne du sujet les enfants.

Qui joue en simple masculin aujourd'hui ? Mauresmo ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mai 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Qui joue en simple masculin aujourd'hui ? Mauresmo ?



*Tout dépend de la dose d'hormones qu'elle aura prise*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pour moi si   :love: surtout avec des tennis womens  :love:



même pas peur... enfin si, un peu quand même... :affraid:


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> même pas peur... enfin si, un peu quand même... :affraid:




Même Navratilova paraissait plus féminine


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (24 Mai 2005)

sans déconner on lui coupe les cheveux, on lui met un short et un tee shirt .. et pof elle passe en "masculin" .. comment peut on etre aussi moche ? ces bras c'est mes cuisses vous vous rendez compte .. bon c'était pour l'expression car en fait .. j'ai des bons bras mais quand meme ..


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

qu'est-ce que cette tof de Francis Lalanne vient foutre ici ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ? Juste 5 minutes, histoire d'essayer, et vous revenez après...



Après vous, cher ami, faites, faites !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mai 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Même Navratilova paraissait plus féminine



t'es sur ? :affraid:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

elle va gagner cette année Rolland Garos..  vous êtes méchant avec ELLE....allez y sur le cour on va bien rire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que cette tof de Francis Lalanne vient foutre ici ?



   

Haaa,  si Lalanne pouvais jouer avec une raquette...    :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On s'éloigne du sujet les enfants.
> 
> Qui joue en simple masculin aujourd'hui ? Mauresmo ?



Mauresmo en simple masculin ... caisse ki faut pas entendre ! Elle joue en simple MESSIEURS Mauresmo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (24 Mai 2005)

moi je préfere les russe .. bon d'accord elle est en tenue de soirée .. mais c'est pas dit que mauresmo soit bien en petite robe .. 





ca vous plait ?
et ca ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur ? :affraid:



On te parlais D'AVANT qu'elle soit arrière grand mère !


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

ben tu vois sur tes images je préfère Amélie...ben oui...faut dire aussi que je suis plus Brunes  :love:
enfin je ferais bien un simple avec elle


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

>



Le titre concernant Mauresmo prouve bien ce que l'on disait : c'est un homme...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mai 2005)




----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (24 Mai 2005)

> Le titre concernant Mauresmo prouve bien ce que l'on disait : c'est un homme...


 c 'est vrai y a plus de doute ... 

heh ?? c'est quoi tout ce petit pot .. c'est des complément alimentaire et de l'arnika ?


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

juste des vitamines et de la glace à la vanille   :love:


----------



## stephane6646 (25 Mai 2005)

C'est lourd ces vannes sur la "masculinité" de Mauresmo......bien machistes et mysogines...jugeant ce qui est "féminin" (la russe ) et ce qui ne l'est pas...Je vous propose un truc, sortez vous les doigts du c...et essayez de jouer au tennis en atteignant le niveau de mauresmo...après on rediscute...


----------



## stephane6646 (25 Mai 2005)

au fait, les blague sur l'homosexualité sont interdites par la loi de nous jours...évoluez les gars, ça ne vous fera pas de mal...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

*Tu sais stephane 6646*
Ici, au bar, mieux vaut ne pas prendre les choses qui se disent au premier degré   

Qui plus est, je n'ai perçu aucun propos homophobe...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> au fait, les blague sur l'homosexualité sont interdites par la loi de nous jours...évoluez les gars, ça ne vous fera pas de mal...


C'est vrai, se moquer du physique des gens, c'est mal. Penches-toi maintenant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Mai 2005)

c'est vrai quoi .. c'est des boutades .. on l'aime bien amélie en plus elle a gagné ..  


> au fait, les blague sur l'homosexualité sont interdites par la loi de nous jours...évoluez les gars, ça ne vous fera pas de mal...


et celle sur les blondes ?
 
aujourd'hui .. gasquet .. gasquet .. gasquet ... et nnnnnnnnaaaaaaddddaalllll .. vivement le 3 éme tour ..


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

et santoro il est passé ou pas ?


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et santoro il est passé ou pas ?


 il l'ont laissé entrer, mais comme il a voulu jouer, il doit maintenant payer son ticket


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)




----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Mai 2005)

yopla .. gasquet a gagné ...nadal va commencé ... j'aimerai bien une troisiéme tour gasquet nadal y aurait du spectacle ... 

santoro ? il a voulu joué ? le ouf ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> au fait, les blague sur l'homosexualité sont interdites par la loi de nous jours...évoluez les gars, ça ne vous fera pas de mal...



Là, mon cher, vous mélangez tout, ce ne sont pas les blagues, ce sont les insultes qui sont interdites. Quand au "chambrage" sur la masculinité de Mauresmo, il n'est pas lié à son homosexualité, mais à la ridicule inefficacité des contrôles anti-dopage.   

Par ailleurs, pour interdire les blagues sur l'homosexualité, il faudrait aussi interdire celles, plus nombreuses, et pas toujours de meilleur goût, sur l'hétérosexualité, puis, au point ou on en est, celles sur les belges ... Celles sur les gens, quoi ! Même Supermoquette et Mackie ne pourraient plus être chambrés :affraid:

Quant à son jeu, j'aurais aimé voir ce qu'il serait, si elle ne s'était pas fait pousser des épaules de catcheur, d'une manière que, malgré ma bonne volonté, j'ai du mal à croire "naturelle". :mouais:


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et santoro il est passé ou pas ?




Oui, il a difficilement battu Yvan Lendl en 5 sets au premier tour.

Le problème, c'est qu'avec ce temps humide, sa raquette en bois avait tendance à gonfler, ce qui l'a légèrement handicapé et l'a obligé à aller au bout du 5ème set.

Au prochain tour, il devrait tomber sur Pierre Barthès, à moins que celui-ci n'arrive à se défaire d'Ilie Nastase.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Mai 2005)

Moi le tennis et Roland Garros, ca ne m'interesse que quand notre Juju nationale est sur le cours :love: surtout si en plus elle gagne 
Sinon le tennis et moi, ca en fait deux    :rateau:


En plus , Justine Hennin a debute a Han-sur-Lesse, mon bled, je l'y ai meme deja vue


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mai 2005)

héhéhéhé  Modern :love: sinon jérome potier des nouvelles ?  il à pas trouvé de chaussures cette année ?


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mai 2005)

y avait une photo de fracis lalanne maintenant y une photo  de Alliot-Marie cest n'importe nawak ce thread ! je vous signale qu'on parle de roland garros ici !


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Au prochain tour, il devrait tomber sur Pierre Barthès, à moins que celui-ci n'arrive à se défaire d'Ilie Nastase.



Ah Pierre Barthès ! Mais sa surface de prédilection c'est plus thé Lipton que terre battue non ?


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 
  Mais je t'en prie, à ton SERVICE...


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Mais je t'en prie, à ton SERVICE...


 retour décroisé


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ah Pierre Barthès ! Mais sa surface de prédilection c'est plus thé Lipton que terre battue non ?




Oui, c'est ce qui l'a perdu d'ailleurs. A force, il est devenu tout mou et il a mis un terme à sa carrière le jour où il s'est fait laminer par Lacoste.


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2005)

15-0


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il a difficilement battu Yvan Lendl en 5 sets au premier tour.
> 
> Le problème, c'est qu'avec ce temps humide, sa raquette en bois avait tendance à gonfler, ce qui l'a légèrement handicapé et l'a obligé à aller au bout du 5ème set.
> 
> Au prochain tour, il devrait tomber sur Pierre Barthès, à moins que celui-ci n'arrive à se défaire d'Ilie Nastase.



C'est nimporte quoi, tes infos, là : Nastase vient de se faire sortir par Henri Cochet ! :rateau:


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2005)

et le double mixte ça se passe comment ?


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est nimporte quoi, tes infos, là : Nastase vient de se faire sortir par Henri Cochet ! :rateau:



Henri Cochet, ça sent le pseudonyme quand même...


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> y avait une photo de *fracis* lalanne




 *FAUTE !*


----------



## mado (26 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> *FAUTE !*


 
Double faute (de goût) non même, Monsieur tête de série ?


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Double faute (de goût) non même, Monsieur tête de série ?



Mouarf ! C'est trop d'la balle !


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2005)

30-0


----------



## mado (26 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 30-0


 
sont longs les échanges..


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et le double mixte ça se passe comment ?



Vu qu'il n'y a qu'une joueuse, je propose que Madonna coure autour du filet... on verra


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> sont longs les échanges..


 terre battue (à plates coutures)


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

30-15


----------



## mado (26 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'il n'y a qu'une joueuse, je propose que Madonna coure autour du filet... on verra


 
Depuis que je sais que je suis une morue ne me parle plus de filet surtout !


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que je sais que je suis une morue ne me parle plus de filet surtout !



Hu hu !  Arrête !  :love:


----------



## mado (26 Mai 2005)

Grug ? tu m'fais une petite place dans ton bocal ?


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mai 2005)

Hello Mado


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mai 2005)

Tiens au fait Amélie à gagné aujourd'hui mauvaises langues masculines...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Henri Cochet, ça sent le pseudonyme quand même...



Ça l'a pas empêché de faire partie de la première équipe française à avoir emporté la coupe Davis


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça l'a pas empêché de faire partie de la première équipe française à avoir emporté la coupe Davis



C'est vrai qu'il avait gagné avec une balle perdue ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait Amélie à gagné aujourd'hui mauvaises langues masculines...


 
Oui j'ai entendu dire qu'elle preferait les bonnes langues féminines


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait Amélie à gagné aujourd'hui mauvaises langues masculines...


Faut voire face à qui 

Elle à de l'avenir la petite


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai entendu dire qu'elle preferait les bonnes langues féminines



N'importe quoi   

Isabelle Alonso.


----------



## N°6 (27 Mai 2005)

BALLES NEUVES !


----------



## N°6 (27 Mai 2005)

Isabelle Alonso a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi



Toi, ouste ! à la niche ! C'est l'heure du deuxième service !   

_Kristof Alévêque_


----------



## chouchou (27 Mai 2005)

Quelqu'un peut commenter Nadal-Gasquet svp ? Je suis au boulot avec le tableau des scores IBM trop classe, mais je voulais savoir si Gasquet tenait la route ?


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mai 2005)

il essaye le pauvre !!!


----------



## madlen (27 Mai 2005)

taïoo taïoOOOooo Federer, t'es le meilleur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai entendu dire qu'elle preferait les bonnes langues féminines



Pas toi ?  :rateau:


----------



## Caster (27 Mai 2005)

je ne sais pas si quelq'un en a déjà parlé sur ce thread ... mais France TELECOM propose le tournoi en HD sur son offre maLigneTV


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

je me trompe ou ça floode dans le coin??  bref .. reprenons roland .. gasquet c'est la deception du jour . dire qu'a midi aux infos on apprenait qu'il y avait des echanges de place pour voir ce match avec nadal et finalement ... pas de suspense  :rose: 

vive la deuxieme semaine


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je me trompe ou ça floode dans le coin??  bref .. reprenons roland .. gasquet c'est la deception du jour . dire qu'a midi aux infos on apprenait qu'il y avait des echanges de place pour voir ce match avec nadal et finalement ... pas de suspense  :rose:
> 
> vive la deuxieme semaine



Floudre© nous ? Jamais !


----------



## Gregg (28 Mai 2005)

Pour ce qui est du match hier Gasquet - Nadal . 

Nadal n'a pas de jeu si extraordinaire que ca , l'essentiel de son jeu est basé sur sa force de frappe contrairement a Gasquet qui si il devient plus physique il pourra devenir numéro 1 mondial dans 2-3 ans . Son jeu est d'une technique incroyable et il est fin tacticien mais manque terriblement de physique et aussi un peu de mental . 

Je ne me fais pas de soucis sur Gasquet qui va devenir un très grand joueur !!!


----------



## IceandFire (28 Mai 2005)

AMELIIIIIEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

mm ce matin la jolie golovin a resisté mais a perdu quand même...  le deuxieme semaine arrive ... les réponses en francais aux interviews de nelson monfort vont se faire plus rares.. :rose:


----------



## valoriel (28 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mm ce matin la jolie golovin a resisté mais a perdu quand même...  le deuxieme semaine arrive ... les réponses en francais aux interviews de nelson monfort vont se faire plus rares.. :rose:


Mais non, less finales de cette année:

MAURESMO - PIERCE

GROSJEAN - MATHIEU

:love: :love:

Sans compter la réussite à venir des français en doubles :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mai 2005)

argh..; premier set perdu pour amélie ... pour le moment la journée est pas tres frenchie   :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> les réponses en francais aux interviews de nelson monfort vont se faire plus rares.. :rose:



*Du moment qu'on ne perd pas nelson Monfort...*  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Mai 2005)

je le préferai avec ses frisettes blondes moi (nelson 2004 c'était quelque chose)


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2005)

Ah ouais quand même...   

Bravo.


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

Sympa le match entre PHM et Canas 

Allez Paulo


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, less finales de cette année:
> 
> MAURESMO - PIERCE
> 
> ...




pierce reste ... grosjean on va voir cela va etre chaud...
 pour les deux autres !! hello nelson montfort


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

Pas grave, de toute façon, Alonso à gagné le grand prix d'Europe


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2005)

effectivement WEbo   :love:
je confirme :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> effectivement WEbo   :love:
> je confirme :love:



Ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai le sentiment que ses performances tennistiques ne sont pas son principal attrait à vos yeux

Nan, j'dois me faire des idées !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mai 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du match hier Gasquet - Nadal .
> 
> Nadal n'a pas de jeu si extraordinaire que ca , l'essentiel de son jeu est basé sur sa force de frappe contrairement a Gasquet qui si il devient plus physique il pourra devenir numéro 1 mondial dans 2-3 ans . Son jeu est d'une technique incroyable et il est fin tacticien mais manque terriblement de physique et aussi un peu de mental .
> 
> Je ne me fais pas de soucis sur Gasquet qui va devenir un très grand joueur !!!



Pour devenir grand faut bosser.

Tu oublies qu'il est Français.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2005)

Et bien, Justine a gagné, c'était juste.


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Mai 2005)

Comme d'hab :love:

Notre Juju nationale !!! :style:

C'est fou comme je deteste le tennis mais quand y a des Belges je regarde toujours


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'hab :love:
> 
> Notre Juju nationale !!! :style:
> 
> C'est fou comme je deteste le tennis mais quand y a des Belges je regarde toujours



Tiens ? Je pensais que c'était une spécialité française ça ! Du coup, on se sent moins seul.


----------



## FANREM (30 Mai 2005)

Yes  :love:  :love:    
J'ai pu obtenir 2 places VIP au Village pour jeudi. 
En plus, c'est les demi finales femmmes, le top quoi.


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

>



En tout cas, elle est plus jolie en photo qu'en vrai 

 au revoir grosjean :love:


----------



## Foguenne (31 Mai 2005)

Justine JUMP !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Justine JUMP !!!



Mais ! T'as pas fini, d'essayer de mâter sous les jupes des filles . :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ? Je pensais que c'était une spécialité française ça ! Du coup, on se sent moins seul.


 j'ai du sang francais, mais chut faut pas le dire 


:love:


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du sang francais, mais chut faut pas le dire
> 
> 
> :love:


 c'est mal de taper son partenaire avec une raquette !


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal de taper son partenaire avec une raquette !


Moi j'aime bien :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (31 Mai 2005)

nadal il aurait pas du sang troll dans les veines ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> nadal il aurait pas du sang troll dans les veines ?



A poils courts (de tennis, bien sur), alors


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal de taper son partenaire avec une raquette !


 Petit sushi s'offusque ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, Justine a gagné, c'était juste.



Tiens, il m'avait échappé, çui là 

Alors, Paul, tu te décides ? c'est Juste ou Justine ? Mince, tu devrais quand même arriver à différencier une fille d'un garçon !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du sang francais, mais chut faut pas le dire
> 
> 
> :love:



Moi aussi, mais faut pas le dire non plus !


----------



## yoffy (31 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, elle est plus jolie en photo qu'en vrai ...


Mes résultats Roland Garros 2005 : 

Nous avons vu cette année de très belles choses dans le tennis international : Ana Ivanovic a toutefois enlevé la coupe sans contestation possible avec un superbe 90-60-90 !   

Ps : tu l'as vue en vrai ? ...Whaaaouuu !  :chapeau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Mai 2005)

mary!! pierceeeee!!
en france , c'est souvent les plus experimentés qui nous font les belles surprises à roland garros ... 
patience gasquet


----------



## yoffy (1 Juin 2005)

C'est Justine qui va gagner le tournoi c'est sùr ! 

Franchement,maintenant je préfère le tennis filles . Sais pas pourquoi mais trop de tennismen ont l'air de gros blaireaux avec leurs"Marcel"ringards


----------



## madlen (1 Juin 2005)

Aller FEDERER!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Juin 2005)

Klair que Justine va gagner ! j'ai toujours dit que cette petite avait du potentiel :love:


Elle a fait ses debuts a Han-sur-Lesse en plus :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

elle va perdre


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Juin 2005)

T'y connais rien d'abord en tennis et en sport    

:rateau: 


:love:


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'y connais rien d'abord en tennis et en sport
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...



mais étant français je pars d'office avec un coté défaitiste  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Juin 2005)

C'est drole generalement c'est l'inverse :rateau: bande de chauvins


----------



## madlen (1 Juin 2005)

Bon, moi je suis out chez les femmes, et oui Maria Sharapova... snif
maintenant chez les mecs j'espère que federer va les "pruner" sinon
je serais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

C'est d'un vulgaire, cette manière de jouer à la pétanque. Se renvoyer sans cesse le cochonnet avec des passoires dénote de surcroît d'un manque d'initiative des plus navrants.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'un vulgaire, cette manière de jouer à la pétanque. Se renvoyer sans cesse le cochonnet avec des passoires dénote de surcroît d'un manque d'initiative des plus navrants.


*J'ai toujours pensé*
que tu préférais jouer au jokari


----------



## yoffy (1 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi je suis out chez les femmes, et oui Maria Sharapova... snif
> ...


Dans mon team j'avais PATTY SCHNYDER , TATIANA GOLOVIN , MARIA SHARAPOVA et ANA IVANOVIC .......Roland Garros 2005 , c'est fini !


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2005)

ben moi j'avais encore parié sur santoro :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est drole generalement c'est l'inverse :rateau: bande de chauvins




on parle de rugby si tu veux ?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> C'est Justine qui va gagner le tournoi c'est sùr !
> 
> Franchement,maintenant je préfère le tennis filles . Sais pas pourquoi mais trop de tennismen ont l'air de gros blaireaux avec leurs"Marcel"ringards



J'ai toujours préféré le tennis féminin et je sais très bien pourquoi.


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours préféré le tennis féminin et je sais très bien pourquoi.


Même ce tennis là? :love:


----------



## madlen (1 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon team j'avais PATTY SCHNYDER , TATIANA GOLOVIN , MARIA SHARAPOVA et ANA IVANOVIC .......Roland Garros 2005 , c'est fini !



Bin merdouille !


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Même ce tennis là? :love:



Je n'aime que les joueuses fluettes.


----------



## FANREM (1 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime que les joueuses fluettes.



Tu veux dire moins de 15 ans   :rose: 

Ana Ivanovic, je l'ai trouvée canon. Dommage, je ne la verrai pas


----------



## FANREM (1 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours préféré le tennis féminin ...



Excellent, on voit qu'on a affaire a un vrai connaisseur
Sur un plan purement sportif, les filles nous procurent de bien meilleurs matchs


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

Et on voit leur fesses.


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et on voit leur fesses.


Moi j'aimerais bien voir le zizi des monsieurs


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

Toi tu vas te calmer, gourmande !!!


----------



## yoffy (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerais bien voir le zizi des monsieurs


.....dit-on qu'un spectateur s'est présenté sur le court sans son imperméable (stricker ou un truc comme cela)


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu vas te calmer, gourmande !!!


Jaloux? 



_ps: pour rester dans le ton du sujet, c'est kiki à gagné entre robredo et davydenko?_


----------



## yoffy (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Jaloux?
> 
> 
> 
> _ps: pour rester dans le ton du sujet, c'est kiki à gagné entre robredo et davydenko?_


Robredo il me semble....de 3 cm


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Juin 2005)

davydenko a gagné.. c'est le revers qui fait tout!!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2005)

Justine en final, espérons que ce sera contre Marie Pierce.


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Justine en final, espérons que ce sera contre Marie Pierce.


Plus la peine d'espèrer 

Un grand match en perspective 






Et une fois de plus, les suisses de macG seront neutres


----------



## yoffy (2 Juin 2005)

Nom	Pierce 
Prénom	Mary 
Nationalité	FRA
Date de naissance	15/1/1975
Lieu de naissance	Montreal (Can)
Taille	1.80
Poids	64 kgs
Pro depuis	1989
Caractéristiques	Droitière Deux mains
Entraîneur	David Pierce

...et le voila le secret : son prénom est donc Mary , elle est née à Montreal , élevée et entrainée aux US , garde un fort accent Américain mais en finale elle devra affronter un obstacle insurmontable , être supportée par les Français...c'est tout vu : Justine


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Plus la peine d'espèrer
> 
> Un grand match en perspective
> 
> ...



Je serais derrière Justine mais si Marie gagne, quand même content. 

J'aime bien les joueuses qu'on attendait plus.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juin 2005)

MARY ! MARY! MARY!, MARY! MARY! MARY! MARY!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je serais derrière Justine mais si Marie gagne, quand même content.
> 
> J'aime bien les joueuses qu'on attendait plus.



Et on peut savoir ce que tu y fera ... Derrière Justine ?     :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je serais derrière Justine mais si Marie gagne, quand même content.
> 
> J'aime bien les joueuses qu'on attendait plus.



Je suis derrière Justine aussi...  :love:     :love:   6-3, 6-2.


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Deux derrière Justine :affraid:

Elle est pourtant mince :rateau: 

Enfin je préfère voire ces deux là en finale plutôt qu'une horde de russe (fort jolie au demurant :love: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis derrière Justine aussi...  :love:     :love:   6-3, 6-2.



Eh oho ! les modos, zavez finis de vous prendre pour SM ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Deux derrière Justine :affraid:



Un Belge et un Suisse... :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Juin 2005)

De toute façon, Juju ne peut que gagner, je le sais, j'ai confiance en elle, comme toujours :love: :love: :love:

Je savais déjà qu'elle gagnerait aux JO et elle l'a fait  :style: Elle peut le faire   

:love: A FOND POUR JUJU !!!


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

et si mary gagne ?


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et si mary gagne ?


On annexe la Belgique :rateau:


----------



## duracel (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> On annexe la Belgique :rateau:



Ce serait plutôt l'inverse, si juju gagne, la belgique se fait annexée par la france.
Le mieux serait de la faire avant, comme ça, il y a deux françaises en final.


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

on annexe a la Wallonie


----------



## duracel (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on annexe a la Wallonie



Ouais, mais pas trop longtemps, juste le temps de la finale, car ça craint pas mal comme coin. Les trucs comme charleroi, c'est du bonheur en barre.


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Les trucs comme charleroi, c'est du bonheur en *barre*


On parle de femmes, et tout de suite


----------



## duracel (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> On parle de femmes, et tout de suite



Ouah l'autre, comment il interprète tout.


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juin 2005)

bon bin ... nadal      sans commentaires ... bon match ..on nous a tellement dit que cetait le "sommet du tournoi".. m'enfin valait pas un agassi-sampras!!!

de mon temps c'etait mieux!!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2005)

Federer complètement à côté de son match. Comme un pied il a joué. Bon, demain, tous... devant Justine.


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Federer complètement à côté de son match. Comme un pied il a joué


Tu veux dire comme un suisse


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Federer complètement à côté de son match. Comme un pied il a joué.


à voir il devait avoir très faim et une grosse envie de filet


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et si mary gagne ?


 Je pense pas  :rateau: pas possible   

Elle est pas au top niveau comme Juju :casse:


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2005)

Si steffi ne gagne pas c't'aprem, je casse le central.
Et je pense qu'il vaut mieux être derrière justine que devant mary.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

Bon, je demande le plus grand calme au bar, ya tennis à la télé.


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Ca sera mary , je vous le dis


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je demande le plus grand calme au bar, ya tennis à la télé.


 Tiens-nous au courant des scores :love:

je travaille et pas trop le temps d'aller looker les resultats


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca sera mary , je vous le dis



Je ne pense pas mais je ne serais pas triste si Marie gagne. Elle est hyper sympa cette joueuse.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca sera mary , je vous le dis


 Sir, tu sors, t'y connais rien au sport 


:love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Mary est pas encore dans le match , c tout  .


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sir, tu sors, t'y connais rien au sport




J'ai fais 5 ans de tennis alors ...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fais 5 ans de tennis alors ...



... tu te dépêches d'aller ramasser les balles.


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Mon problème de genoux m'empechent de faire cela


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

En attendant, premier set pour Justine.


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Ouais mais on verras les premiers jeux du second set , si mary les gagnes c bon sinon bravo justine


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, premier set pour Justine.


 La classe :style: ah, je suis sure qu'elle ne nous decevra pas :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La classe :style: ah, je suis sure qu'elle ne nous decevra pas :love:




Bon elle a gagnée 3 tournois avant Rolland donc ...


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Bravo a Justine !


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

Mama Mia ! elle a gagne :love: :love: :love:


6-1 6-1  fabuleux :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mama Mia ! elle a gagne :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 6-1 6-1  fabuleux :rateau:  :love:




Pour une fois qu'un belge ou une belge gagne qq chose dans un sport


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois qu'un belge ou une belge gagne qq chose dans un sport



Tu ne regardes pas beaucoup le tennis toi...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois qu'un belge ou une belge gagne qq chose dans un sport



Toi, tu as une bonne tête de vainqueur...


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mama Mia ! elle a gagne :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 6-1 6-1  fabuleux :rateau:  :love:


Il vous reste une petite place en Belgique :rose: :love:



Bravo Justine


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne regardes pas beaucoup le tennis toi...




Euh je parles des sports en général .... En foot vous avez un palmares ah bon ? En rugby , il y a une équipe ? Appart le tennis , tu me dis où vous gagne ?


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu as une bonne tête de vainqueur...




On se connait ?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

Tu veux savoir qui a le plus gros zizi ?

C'est moi.


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux savoir qui a le plus gros zizi ?
> 
> C'est moi.




Ah ca te sers a quoi ? :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

Bon, on arrête de jouer et tu arrêtes de polluer les threads.


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Ne cherchez pas .... un seul justificatif ... les gauffres ... les gauffres de Liège !!
Bravo Justine on te l'avait dit ... faut manger des gauffres!
Tiens je m'en taperais bien quelques unes car j'ai quelque chose à faire ce soir 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## FANREM (4 Juin 2005)

Bravo Justine, et un bonjour (arrosé de champagne) a tous nos amis belges 

Contrairement a ce a quoi je m'attendais, les derniers matchs féminins ont été absolument nuls. 
Cela ne retire rien aux mérites des vainqueurs

Esperons que demain, il y ait un peu plus de match, meme si je pense que Nadal est au-dessus du lot nettement


----------



## yoffy (4 Juin 2005)

Lourds , lourds et vulgaires les arbitres avec leur insistance à préciser Mademoiselle ou Madame tout au long des parties .
Sinon , Justine comme prévu


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juin 2005)

pauvre mary!!! mais bon justine est redevenue justine ... alors que faire?? bravo la belgique!!!   quel discours sympa de mary quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

J'aimerai remercier mon sponsor, Sony Ericsson.


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai remercier mon sponsor, Sony Ericsson.


parait que c'est la tradition ailleurs!! à roland c'etait marrant!! :rateau:

ah sony mon ami!!  

mmm sonnyboy notre ami !!!


----------



## yoffy (4 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai remercier mon sponsor, Sony Ericsson.


Dit-on que , en général , je dis bien , en moyenne , la publicité représente 30% du prix d'un produit
 :hein: ....donc en achetant un Sony Ericsson , la grosse partie de cette somme va dans la poche de Justine......et Juju remercie SE au lieu de nous......cela fait réfléchir !  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juin 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Dit-on que , en général , je dis bien , en moyenne , la publicité représente 30% du prix d'un produit
> :hein: ....donc en achetant un Sony Ericsson , la grosse partie de cette somme va dans la poche de Justine......et Juju remercie SE au lieu de nous......cela fait réfléchir !  :mouais:


c'est mary qui a remercié sony!! :rateau: 

demain nadal remerciera nokia?


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Juin 2005)

Roger....t'as perdu...j'en suis désespéré!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est mary qui a remercié sony!! :rateau:
> 
> demain nadal remerciera nokia?



Le tennis, c'est devenu un vrai raquette, trop d'la balle  !


----------



## nonos (5 Juin 2005)

Pfff que c'est triste de devoir bosser un samedi soir...



 heu je viens de m'apercevoir que mon message n'est pas du tout dans le bon thread
on mettra ça sur le compte de la fatigue...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Juin 2005)

Marrrrrriiiieeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!    :love:
Nadal demain...;


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai remercier mon sponsor, Sony Ericsson.


Mais que fait Apple? ... même pas vu une once de bout de pomme sur le court    
Quand je pense combien justine à mis dans sa poche (800.000 euros je crois) et qu'elle même pas un PB je crie à l'injustice!!


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Offres lui en un


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2005)

mmm nadal avec un ipod entre deux echanges ??   

sinon, ce serait sympa que puerta fasse plus que resister ... (il a fait de la gonflette nadal... il est tres décidé mais j'aime pas trop ses airs ...   :rose:  ) mais bon ...vivement le match !!!



un truc terrible quand meme c'est que l'on nous parle jamais du double ! c'est dommage !!! 
un autre truc l'autre soir nadal federer sur la 2 ... ils annoncent "bientot la suite sur F3 " je vais voir sur f3 par gout du zap et je vois aux infos de la 3 " tout a l'heure la 200è de notre feuilleton "plus belle la vie "... quel bel anniversaire !"   rèsultat ... vous reprendrez bien un peu de tennis plutot!!


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Offres lui en un


Avec un manche au bout ça peut devenir une bonne raquette   :love:  :love: 

.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

On prend les paris, Nadal en 3 sets...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> On prend les paris, Nadal en 3 sets...




Puerta est bon , quand même  . Nadal n'a que le physique


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Je suis pas d'accord, il a quand même un bon coup droit qu'il arrive à placer ou il le veut...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas d'accord, il a quand même un bon coup droit qu'il arrive à placer ou il le veut...




Quand tu regardes son jeu , il a toujours le même schéma de jeu cad " epuiser " l'adversaire et rien de plus !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

C'est déjà bien comme technique de jeu


----------



## IceandFire (5 Juin 2005)

Nadal expéditif...l'argentin à jouer que des gros matchs en 5 sets...et il est plus vieux...mais bon wait & See


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà bien comme technique de jeu





Non on dirait un Grec ( cf l'equipe Grecque de football )qui joue au tennis , c embetant a force  :hein:


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

Vive moi


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

La médecine , ca te reussi pas


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juin 2005)

Puerta/Nadal... Who que c'est beau, c'est beau...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2005)

Puerta ! Puerta! Puerta!


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

C la fête si Puerta gagne !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Match serré quand même


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2005)

deuxieme et troisieme set... nadal est toujours en forme .. puerta paie ses longs matchs précédents...?  dommage!


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2005)

Nadal.....tristement Nadal....


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

Vive moi


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2005)

ouais dommage vraiment dommage .. puerta a fait des coups geniaux!! mais bon nadal a un telle determination ... dire que l'on aurait pu avoir un cinquieme set  
à l'année prochaine!!  


ALLEZ VALORIEL!!!


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2005)

il me gonflait à sauter partout et à serrer le poing comme si c'était la guerre en gueulant "vamos"...s'il veut faire du Hewitt sur terre battue et bien c'est gagné... ça me gonfle ces joueurs qui gueulent tout le temps. Bah...arrive la saison sur gazon, il gueulera moins...et puis le dur...il n'est pas mauvais sur dur vu qu'il a poussé federer au 5 ème set à miami...mais bon j'espère qu'il prendra quelques roustes, histoire qu'il gueule moins "vamos"...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Le préféré des dames a gagné, bravo à lui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> il me gonflait à sauter partout et à serrer le poing comme si c'était la guerre en gueulant "vamos"...s'il veut faire du Hewitt sur terre battue et bien c'est gagné... ça me gonfle ces joueurs qui gueulent tout le temps. Bah...arrive la saison sur gazon, il gueulera moins...et puis le dur...il n'est pas mauvais sur dur vu qu'il a poussé federer au 5 ème set à miami...mais bon j'espère qu'il prendra quelques roustes, histoire qu'il gueule moins "vamos"...




Vamonos !


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vamonos !


 
 bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Il est N°1 maintenant non ?


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2005)

Non, Federer est trop loin devant


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Il est N°1 maintenant non ?


 
Il est 3ème mondial....


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      !!!!



Andale, arriba, arriba ! :bebe: 

  

Ah, au fait, super match, vous trouvez pas ? Cette fois ci, je pense qu'on peut dire qu'on a eu une finale, les deux étaient très bons, et il y a eu du beau tennis.


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Andale, arriba, arriba ! :bebe:


 
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nadal nada....


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2005)

Les deux seuls joueurs à pouvoir le battre sont federer et safin...il faut corriger ce morveux et son insolence déplacée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Les deux seuls joueurs à pouvoir le battre sont federer et safin...il faut corriger ce morveux et son insolence déplacée...



On sent comme une pointe de jalousie, là, pourtant, il est bien, ce petit Nadal, puis, il peut rendre des services, ch'sais pas moi, si tu te ballades dans Paris avec lui, ch'suis sur que tu s'ra pas emmerdé par les filles !


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On sent comme une pointe de jalousie, là, pourtant, il est bien, ce petit Nadal, puis, il peut rendre des services, ch'sais pas moi, si tu te ballades dans Paris avec lui, ch'suis sur que tu s'ra pas emmerdé par les filles !


 
C'est sur....   ...mais bon, je n'y peux rien , il m'a saoûlé toute la quinzaine avec ses cris, ses poings levés et ses "vamos"... Je l'ai déjà dit mais il me fait penser à Hewitt dans sa manière de se comporter sur le court. Et puis toujours sa mise en scène , apres la balle de match, en tombant par terre...il l'a fait à rome, à barcelone et ce soir à roland garros...c'est sa mère qui va être contente si elle lui lave ses tee-shirts... 
Sampras, à ses débuts, était bien plus fort, et a gagné l'us open tres jeune sans lever le poing, sans gueuler "come on" , ni en s'allongeant sur le bitume. Quand il se laissait à pousser un come on, c'etait dans un moment crucial du match seulement.  Un mec comme agassi, à ses débuts, faisait rire le central, jouait un tennis de feu pour l'époque et ne gueulait pas sur le court...maintenant on a des nadal , des hewitt...l'époque change et ce n'est pas forcément en bien. J'aime un vieux comme federer (23 ans) au jeu efficace et à l'attitude irréprochable. Il me fait penser à Sampras ou Edberg ou Pat Rafter....Ils me manquent ces joueurs...


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2005)

qui a gagné ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

mackie


----------



## Kounkountchek (5 Juin 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur....   ...mais bon, je n'y peux rien , il m'a saoûlé toute la quinzaine avec ses cris, ses poings levés et ses "vamos"... Je l'ai déjà dit mais il me fait penser à Hewitt dans sa manière de se comporter sur le court. Et puis toujours sa mise en scène , apres la balle de match, en tombant par terre...il l'a fait à rome, à barcelone et ce soir à roland garros...c'est sa mère qui va être contente si elle lui lave ses tee-shirts...
> Sampras, à ses débuts, était bien plus fort, et a gagné l'us open tres jeune sans lever le poing, sans gueuler "come on" , ni en s'allongeant sur le bitume. Quand il se laissait à pousser un come on, c'etait dans un moment crucial du match seulement.  Un mec comme agassi, à ses débuts, faisait rire le central, jouait un tennis de feu pour l'époque et ne gueulait pas sur le court...maintenant on a des nadal , des hewitt...l'époque change et ce n'est pas forcément en bien. J'aime un vieux comme federer (23 ans) au jeu efficace et à l'attitude irréprochable. Il me fait penser à Sampras ou Edberg ou Pat Rafter....Ils me manquent ces joueurs...


Oui mais non....  
Aujourd'hui le N°1 c'est quand meme Federer, il est classe lui, superbe tennis, sobre et complet (Sampras en mieux   ) 
Nadal il gueule , oui un peu (c'est loin d'etre le plus chiant pour ça quand meme) par contre c'est vrai qu'on a l'impression qu'il en fait trop, qu'il fait son cinema, mais en meme temps quand tu vois comment il lache aucun point, comment il court sur toute les balles et avec quelle violence il les frappe, tu te rends compte que c'est pas du cinema et qu'en fait ce mec quand il joue il a la rage de gagner :affraid:  Et c'est peut etre aussi un peu pour ça... qu'il gagne...


----------



## stephane6646 (6 Juin 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non....
> Aujourd'hui le N°1 c'est quand meme Federer, il est classe lui, superbe tennis, sobre et complet (Sampras en mieux  )
> Nadal il gueule , oui un peu (c'est loin d'etre le plus chiant pour ça quand meme) par contre c'est vrai qu'on a l'impression qu'il en fait trop, qu'il fait son cinema, mais en meme temps quand tu vois comment il lache aucun point, comment il court sur toute les balles et avec quelle violence il les frappe, tu te rends compte que c'est pas du cinema et qu'en fait ce mec quand il joue il a la rage de gagner :affraid: Et c'est peut etre aussi un peu pour ça... qu'il gagne...


 
Federer, sampras en mieux? :mouais: ok..s'il gagne roland garros...c'est vrai que nadal se bat sur chaque balle mais ça ne me touche pas. Je ne suis pas porté par ses matchs; je ne ressens rien quand il joue... Souvenez vous de la demi finale du dernier open d'australie entre safin et federer; c'etait quasi-parfait...je trouve que c'est trop tôt dans sa carrière pour jouer au killer sur un court...


----------



## Kounkountchek (6 Juin 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Federer, sampras en mieux? :mouais: ok..s'il gagne roland garros...


Lol je savais que ça allait te faire reagir !   
En meme temps Sampras n'a jamais gagné Roland Garros ... ou bien je me trompe ?   
Non mais au fond je suis d'accord avec toi, j'aime pas tellement ces gars qui jouent aux méchants qui sont limite agressifs etc... néanmoins faut avouer que c'est efficace ! 
Apres si tu parles du plaisir de les regarder jouer, là je pense que pas mal de monde est d'accord pour dire que voir Federer, Safin, Henman, ou Ferrero c'est quand meme plus interessant et plus fin. Mais Roland Garros c'est pas forcément pour les plus fins...


----------



## yoffy (6 Juin 2005)

Tant pis , je vous le dis , Sampras est parti , en ce moment nous sommes dans une phase de tennis-blaireaux , bientôt nous allons en voir un , habillé d'un marcel et assorti du look "j'embête tout le monde" des zones à forte densité de population , sortir un téléphone sur le court ou cracher sur un arbitre comme au football ......le mieux est d'attendre en regardant le tennis filles .


----------



## Grug (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mackie


  encore ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juin 2005)

voici donc la difference entre les teigneux et ceux qui jouent !!! nadal est un teigneux .. mmm d'ailleurs c'est bizarre ces biceps   .. 
et sampras c'etait le toucher de balle en plus de la puissance et c'est ça qui fait la différence ...
c'est le style !! l'elegance .. le truc qui fait dire ... ça c'est sampras , ça c'est edberg ... enfin, esperons que cela va s'arranger !!! il etait pas mal en style le puerta cet apres midi ...


----------



## stephane6646 (6 Juin 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Lol je savais que ça allait te faire reagir !
> En meme temps Sampras n'a jamais gagné Roland Garros ... ou bien je me trompe ?
> Non mais au fond je suis d'accord avec toi, j'aime pas tellement ces gars qui jouent aux méchants qui sont limite agressifs etc... néanmoins faut avouer que c'est efficace !
> Apres si tu parles du plaisir de les regarder jouer, là je pense que pas mal de monde est d'accord pour dire que voir Federer, Safin, Henman, ou Ferrero c'est quand meme plus interessant et plus fin. Mais Roland Garros c'est pas forcément pour les plus fins...


 
Federer marquera sa génération s'il remporte un grand chelem... J'ai été aussi étonné de la musculature de Nadal. Il est sacrément développé à 19 ans  ...Quand on sait que Puerta a été suspendu 9 mois pour dopage  ... Bon allez je suis médisant là...Quoique...


----------



## FANREM (6 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et sampras c'etait le toucher de balle en plus de la puissance et c'est ça qui fait la différence ...
> c'est le style !! l'elegance .. le truc qui fait dire ... ça c'est sampras , ça c'est edberg ...



Sampras, il était tellement lisse en dehors du court que c'en etait desesperant. Je preferais de loin l'attitude de Mc Enroe qui avait autant de génie dans sa raquette, et un vrai caractere lui. il n'y avait qu'à voir le monde qui suivait le tournoi vétéran avec Noah / Mc Enroe pour comprendre

Le public demande des joueurs a forte personnalité, et Nadal est capable de répondre a cela
Quand a Puerta, il ne fait pas dans la dentelle pour ce que j'ai pu en voir   

Pour les filles cette année, spectacle affligent, c'est pas cela qui va redonner la passion du tennis aux jeunes filles. Apres la suprématie des soeurs Williams, ca ne s'arrange pas. Esperons que Sharapova se la joue moins star, ou que Ivanovic poursuive sur sa lancée

A noter dans l'equipe aujourd'hui un excellent papier sur la finale Hommes de Mats Wilander


----------



## stephane6646 (6 Juin 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Sampras, il était tellement lisse en dehors du court que c'en etait desesperant. Je preferais de loin l'attitude de Mc Enroe qui avait autant de génie dans sa raquette, et un vrai caractere lui. il n'y avait qu'à voir le monde qui suivait le tournoi vétéran avec Noah / Mc Enroe pour comprendre
> 
> Le public demande des joueurs a forte personnalité, et Nadal est capable de répondre a cela
> Quand a Puerta, il ne fait pas dans la dentelle pour ce que j'ai pu en voir
> ...


 
Sampras était lisse? hummm...surtout dans la retenue...mais question jeu, il était flamboyant (7 wimbledon quand meme...Becker, en lui rendant hommage, disait que Sampras lui avait volé les clefs de son jardin de wimbledon)...bref...Quant à Mcenroe, il n'y en a qu'un...Par forte personnalité, s' il faut voir des joueurs bander leurs muscles et serrer les poings en gueulant et bien ce n'est pas trop mon truc... je préfère des joueurs "lisses" mais au jeu irréprochable...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juin 2005)

enfin c'était une bien belle finale en tout cas


----------

